# What books have you read and would recommend for help?



## LostInMT (Apr 24, 2013)

I tried doing a search but didn't have much luck. If there is a thread like this let me know and I will just delete this.

Going through some of the stories from others I've seen a lot of books recommended to read that may help in various ways like recovering/moving on/making yourself better.

Thought maybe a list of some of the books people have read, what they thought about them and if they helped would be useful, especially to newcomers such as myself.

So with that I ask, what have you been reading lately?


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

If I had a good one, I'd offer it up. Thinking you'll need to be a bit more specific if you want help, though. What kind of help?


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

LIM-

I just finished "Rebuilding When Your Relationship Ends" by Bruce Fisher and found it very helpful. Also, on my thread towards the end, Zillard made some good recommendations.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Awareness - Anthony de Mello
Co-dependant no more - Melody Beattie.

These two were/are game changers for me. Few o

Guess it comes down to your story in trutht but really these two were the big ones for me.


----------

